# What to Buy



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

OK, this is my first post on here so dont piss me off, anywhoot. I have a chance to get a S14 K or a 92 R32 GTS-T from Japan Either one is around 14 grand so the price isnt the issue, its the stupid emmissions crap. I have seen 2 other skylines here in AZ, and no Silvias (not the American 240sx). Which one would i not have to worry about passing emissions, i know the skyline supposedly cant pass em but the 2 i have seen have registartion and leagal tags. As for the S14 my girlfriend has a JDM SR20DE in her 95 200sx, and it passes emsissons. But does it amtter if i have the japanesse ECU in the Silvia or would i have to change the plugs and put the american ecu in. Thanks for any suggestions or help. x0dssey


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The DE is a lot different from the DET, turbos pretty much throw emissions out the window 

Id say the s14 would be a better buy, having more power, better turbo and less weight than the R32 plus its a lot newer so will be in better condition

I dont think you can use a US ecu to run a DET


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the s14 will cost a lot less than a skyline to get into the country because the chassis is already us legal. as for emissions, just slip the guy some extra cash


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Id'e get the R32 because it's so rare, but if you want to drift I would go with the lighter S14.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Joel said:


> The DE is a lot different from the DET, turbos pretty much throw emissions out the window
> 
> Id say the s14 would be a better buy, having more power, better turbo and less weight than the R32 plus its a lot newer so will be in better condition
> 
> I dont think you can use a US ecu to run a DET


How is a DE a lot different then a DET?
How does a Subaru or Evo or Neon SRT pass emissions?
How does a 4 cyl have more power then a 6 cylinder?

Yes, you can use an American ECU with a DET.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Im sorry i forgot to mention that the 14k dollars for the cars did include the transportation and the rebuild on them. does anyone know someone who has a Skyline from Motorex, i just wnat to know about the emissions. Also having a turbo car doenst mean you cant pass emissions, ther are tons of turboed cars running arnoud. Also the R32 GTS-T comes with an RB20 and they are putting a RB25DET in there instead of the 20. The other thing is does any one know what NEEDs to be in Engilsh units, all the gagues are in Metric, doesnt botehr me, i just dont want to be bother by any cops. I have some pic of the cars he has now, not the ones that id be getting. I have 3 months to make my descion, and right now not having all the info about the skyline im leanign towards the 96 S14 K.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Your in AZ right? Why dont you have a talk with nightxcz77 ( Cameron ) He sells Skylines and Silvias (not 240s) out here legally... I think he knows all the legal and emission issues.

BTW: where you located at?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

LMAO, that is really funny, god Devrys keybarods suck here. any wayways yea that is who talked to about em. I asked him all about the cars, i just wnated a second opinion on what would be better, plus he metiond, or i think on the site that keeps going down? http://www.night7racing.com/ i saw it up like 2 days ago but ath night it was down then back up in the morning. He needs a better host. anyways yea i think it said that they dont make them Street leagal, but he said he does get a US VIN number and Registartion for them, im just worried about the emmissions. Im in uhm pheonix somewhere, central and union hills area. any spellign errors i blame on this crappy gateway machine. Right now im leaning more towards the S14 K beacuse the insurrance shouldnt be that much, plus i like the silvia its got a nice body, great motor and hadles perfect (my main thing).


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> Im in uhm pheonix somewhere, central and union hills area.


Cool man! I can walk to your house in like 5mins! which means that i can stalk you when u get the silvia MUAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh SHIT! LOL thats cool, do you go to Sonic or the Pavillions on saturday nights?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

But yea... if your worried about the SR passing then u got no prob, lots of people have SRs and CAs and pass... We'll find out how emissions goes with RBs when Opium goes and tries. Plus you might want to check emisson laws on Kit-cars


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

haven't gone to pavs in awhile... my cars been down awhile

HAHAHA I just realized your by the PD


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

cool, thanks, and keep me updated on the emissions, ahhh the joys of coming into calss late, dont know WTF to do ahahahahah


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

az emission laws aren't as harsh as other places.. like cali. there are SR's that can pass emissions.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

:banana: Muahaaha i found a way out of em!!!! :banana:Waivers all i have to do is let it fail 2 times and then i can pay 450 bucks and get a waiver. AAhahahaha now i just need to get my 5grand and get figure out if i can get a white GTS-T  SWEEET :thumbup: But the second part the One tiem waiver kinda offsests what i was thinking, hmm i wonder if the first one is a permanent, Damnit it better be!!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Crappy Gateway machine huh?!!?!! Heehheheheh. Hey, it's all my ass can afford. hahahah.(At least I think your talking about my computer.)

Anyways, I would first look into what you would use the car for. If I were in your shoes, I would get the Sylvia. Why? Because I lean more towards the drifting side of motorsports rather then drag racing. So, the Sylvia would be perfect since it is lighter the the GTS-T and has excellent power to weight ratio right out of the box(of rice! hehehehh). But, then if you want to go fast in a straight line, I would get the Skyline in no time because it can go faster then GOD. 

And what about repair and maintenance? SR20DET parts are much more accesible here in the states then the RB25 motor, I believe. You might even have to order parts from Japan where you would have to wait for them to arrive or unless you find a dealer that sells RB25 parts here in the states which shouldn't be to hard to find. I'm just saying you could probably go to Pep Boys or Autozone and get parts then and there for your SR20 easier then it would be for an RB25 at least.

And let's say someone, who's careless, dent's or damages one of your body panels? You could probably take parts off a 240SX and fit it to your Sylvia with some work or just order them. And as you can tell, the Skyline body pieces would be harder to come by here in the states, I would think.

But, that's my long winded informed opinion. I, for one, would, without a second thought, get the Skyline. I mean c'mon, it's a SKYLINE! But, I don't have connections with people that deal skyline parts and if they could get me parts at a low price.

So, it all boils down to what you are going to do with the car 90% of the time.
The most important thing is to be honest with yourself. So, whatever choice you make, make it the one you want to live with in the end.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

LOL, man, i was at school, obviously you didnt read, lol jp man, allan.

anyways i still have 3 months to come to the final descison. 


who knows by then i could say Silvia, or i could get the skyline, i mean it would be badass to have a skyline, but then i would have to worry about it WAY to much, if ya know what i mean. It would be like having a porshce (i cant spell today) id have to worry about people steeling it or messing with it. and plus its not that easy to go get a new skyline, a silvia would probally be easier to get.

any whoot, back to cs for a bit


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

gtst makes a perfect drifter. rear wheel drive, sure it's heavier than the silvia, but there's always cf to do a little help. do not forget weight reduction


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know. I guess you should flip a coin to decide. Either car is awesome, but I would try to get the Skyline over the Sylvia any day. And yes, there is always wieght reduction.

I mean I would sooooo get the Skyline if you could 'cause you could drift that also.

Yeah so, in conclusion get the Skyline. Oh yeah, try to do some research and find someone or some company that deals Skyline parts here in the USA, so you wont be at the mercy of another counrty when tryin' to get parts. And make sure you get to know them well, so you can buy parts at a low price to save all the money you can. 

One more thing, get a tent. Because if you do get the Skyline, i'll probably be living in the trunk of it! hehhehe. I mean c'mon, it's a Skyline!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'd take a skyline.. but its not worth the hassle. Sure its hardcore and all... but I'd rather just build my own bad ass car. Oh wait.... I already did


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'd take a skyline.. but its not worth the hassle. Sure its hardcore and all... but I'd rather just build my own bad ass car. Oh wait.... I already did


 :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I'd take a skyline.. but its not worth the hassle. Sure its hardcore and all... but I'd rather just build my own bad ass car. Oh wait.... I already did


 when are you going to tell them that you did it for me?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Well i guess i wont really be able to make my descion till i have driven both cars. So ig uess i gotta see when i can go drive a skyline, i have already drive the S14. I just need to drive the GTS-T and then i will prolly beable to figure out what car im gonna get. The only thign im really looking for in the car is a good amount of power, and great handling. well i will call some people this week and see whats up ill post later.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

The Skyline wouldn't be that much of a hassle really, if, and only if you find somebody who deals Skyline parts at a good price here in the USA.

True, the Sylvia would most likely be less of a hassle, but it's all about what car you like more and what your willing to pay for when you have it.

Speed costs money. How fast do you want to go? heheheheh


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> when are you going to tell them that you did it for me?


as soon as a large sum of money graces my bank account 



MontyCrabApple said:


> The Skyline wouldn't be that much of a hassle really, if, and only if you find somebody who deals Skyline parts at a good price here in the USA.


there's one here in town foo. I'm hardcore now. I got Skyline GTR coil packs! </sarcasm> hahaha


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> How is a DE a lot different then a DET?


turbo, boost control, direct fire ignition (individual coilpacks instead of dizzy), fuel maps, timing, bigger injectors, different AFM



> How does a Subaru or Evo or Neon SRT pass emissions?


Depends on state i guess. I dont know - we dont have emissions testing



> How does a 4 cyl have more power then a 6 cylinder?


Because the s14/s15 turbo is a ball bearing with steel wheels that can happily run 17psi. The RB turbo is shit with its ceramic exhaust wheel that cant boost above 14psi.
Also from factory the s14/s15 SR20DET was 185kW while the RB20DET was 160kW. Think outside the box of capacity or number of cylinders.



> Yes, you can use an American ECU with a DET.


[/quote]
I have never heard of for example, a Pulsar (FWD SR20DE) ecu being used to run a RWD SR20DET. I dont think its possible.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> Well i guess i wont really be able to make my descion till i have driven both cars. So ig uess i gotta see when i can go drive a skyline, i have already drive the S14. I just need to drive the GTS-T and then i will prolly beable to figure out what car im gonna get. The only thign im really looking for in the car is a good amount of power, and great handling. well i will call some people this week and see whats up ill post later.


well for the silvia put an sr engine in a 240sx, then you drive it, that's what a silvia is. the suspension of a stock silvia also resides in a 240.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Joel said:


> turbo, boost control, direct fire ignition (individual coilpacks instead of dizzy), fuel maps, timing, bigger injectors, different AFM
> 
> 
> Depends on state i guess. I dont know - we dont have emissions testing
> ...


I have never heard of for example, a Pulsar (FWD SR20DE) ecu being used to run a RWD SR20DET. I dont think its possible.[/QUOTE]



O.k. You took my questions a little to far.

When I said "How does a DE differ a lot from a DET," I was just talking about the turbo alone. All that other stuff is obviously going to change(timing, injectors, AFR) yet, I didn't know about the Direct Ignition System. So, thanks.

When I said "How does a 4 cyl make more power then a 6 cyl," I just meant that question alone which disregarded any turbos of any sort.

And as for the ECU question, yes I have never heard of using a FWD ECu on a RWD car either. I meant you can use a RWD American ECU with a RWD JDM engine (in some cases.)

Thanks for your info, I learned a lot that I didn't know before.

Anyways, your from Perth huh? Were you born there or do you just live there?
I myself was actually born in Melbourne, Australia. I lived there for the first 4 years of my life then moved to the USA. I hardly remember anything because I was so young, yet I hope to go back and visit one day mate(hehe). It's good to talk to a fellow Australian. In fact i'm still an Australian citizen and I lived in the USA for 16 years now(hehehe.)

Yeah, so thats my lifes story.(Hahahah) Talk to you soon. Peace.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Well, looks like the Sylvia is the best choice from all the stuff everyones talked about. The Skyline would be cool to have though.

If I could get what I wanted, I would, without a second thought again, get the Skyline.

But, in reality I would definitly get the Sylvia. It already has good power to weight ratio and it looks like it would be "easier to own.(Maintenance and upgrading etc.)"


I have questions.

1. What year is this Sylvia?

2. Are they labled like XE or SE like the 240sx's here? In other words, are there different models and what makes them different?

3. How much horse power and torque is rated on the one you drove?

4. Does it have any kind of VVT?

I would be very glad if someone could help me with the knowledge I seek. Thanks.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm sorry, I just have to get it out of me, "I'm Rick James Bitch! HAHAAHHA."


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Waivers*



x0dyssey said:


> :banana: Muahaaha i found a way out of em!!!! :banana:Waivers all i have to do is let it fail 2 times and then i can pay 450 bucks and get a waiver. AAhahahaha now i just need to get my 5grand and get figure out if i can get a white GTS-T  SWEEET :thumbup: But the second part the One tiem waiver kinda offsests what i was thinking, hmm i wonder if the first one is a permanent, Damnit it better be!!


Nope, sorry 1-time waiver. Hope you wanna autocross or drag only! Plan to garage it? Sorry man this is why we don't import them or I'd have gotten one first and wouldn't be lookin at an engine swap!
You have to change everything to U.S. it's gotta have OBDII or III by now.
Hope they can do this for you because without it it's off-road only or just plain illeagal, in wich case who cares, don't get caught. This is why the car needs to go really fast and have no plates, registration etc... so you can outrun the cops chasing you all the time with no plate better yet get a "donor" plate and confuse the hell outofem, pull one off a maxima and see if they can tell just make sure you get a new "donor"plate after ea registration year then, run like hell and ziz-zag alot so they can't shut your streets down.
Run Flats are a good Idea to counter stop-sticks.
Have fun, dont get caught, runlikehellllllll.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> Well, looks like the Sylvia is the best choice from all the stuff everyones talked about. The Skyline would be cool to have though.
> 
> If I could get what I wanted, I would, without a second thought again, get the Skyline.
> 
> ...


Its Silvia.

S13 89-93 (180sx produced until 98)
S14 94-98
S15 98-02

S13 and S14 was labelled J's Q's and K's
J's - non turbo, steel rims, no electrics
Q's - non turbo, alloy rims, full electrics
K's - turbo, alloy rims, full electrics

S14 and S15 had VCT (variable cam timing) on the intake cam but none on exhaust cam.

Have a search for power figures.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

ok so the skyline is kinda out of the question unless i can find away of keeping it out of emmissions. So whould it be better to have a real S14 or but an american 240 with a crpa load of miles and swap everythign out. say 15grand is the limit? what would be better?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

USDM is the way to go... less hassel (dmv/mvd wise)... unless you just want to show off, then you know the way  For 15g you can s14.5 (s14 with s15 sr20 and front conversion) or one badass s14 ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

dood.. you could've found answer to ALL of ur questions in the sticky.. Joel is too nice 

just buy a s14 240sx and drop a sr20det into it. convert it to RHD like opium did and bam!! you basically have a JDM s14 silvia!!!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how do you insure a skyline? what model would you list it as?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

ok, i just looked at auto trader and there are a few S14's for 6000 dollars. A S14a SR20DET Black top front clip from night seven is 3295 dollars. so far that makes 9295 bucks, i do not have the tools to do the swap my self, as well for the body mods. so i would have to pay someone or figue out what i would need to do this. If night seven can get an S14a for less than 15 thousand i think that would be cheaper. Unless of course i could do the swap myslef, hmmmm maybe ill ask MonteyCrabApple, lol............... ?


well i will give night seven a call later today to get some more numbers


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how do you insure a skyline? what model would you list it as?


It would be listed as a Maxima believe it or not...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> and there are a few S14's for 6000 dollars. A S14a SR20DET Black top front clip from night seven is 3295 dollars. so far that makes 9295 bucks, i do not have the tools to do the swap my self, as well for the body mods. so i would have to pay someone or figue out what i would need to do this


You can find some cheaper... trust me.
Night can swap it, and that would be a grand or 1.5g... that the rest is the conversion...no importing to worry about


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> You can find some cheaper... trust me.
> Night can swap it, and that would be a grand or 1.5g... that the rest is the conversion...no importing to worry about


Or I can swap it. I got a lift and tools and all that to do it 

email me: [email protected]


----------



## I_AM_A_Chic (Jan 8, 2004)

*Ok so i am new to this post. x0dyssey is my boyfriend. he doesnt listen to me but i think it would be much cooler if he got the skyline. There has to be a way to get it to pass emissions. I think it would be worth the extra 1500 to make it street legal. * 

:dumbass: :fluffy: hehe!! :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

1500 extra? a 1989 bnr32 is 16000 to get street legal. only motorex ca do it legally.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Theres alot of loop holes to make something street legal...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, but i dont think shes talking about one of them


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you can get a US street legal r32 for about 30grand..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

not if you find the car yourself and then give it to motorex to legalize


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i have talked to motorex, and they either are really slow to respond at times, but when i didi get some info they told me if i wanted a skyline, the prices go off of their site. So there for a 1992 R32 GTS-T is 24 grand or to convert the car its 16 grand, hmmm Im looking at 15 grand from night dunno about conversion thats why im still looking into the silvia, well im gonna call night today when i get back from calsses around 1 or during my 2hr break and see what he can do for me. ahh the captstic life of early college calsses. ~ :asleep:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm telling you right now. Your skyline (if you got one) would not be safe from theft if it was daily driven to any college campus. I'd give it 2 months max daily driven before someone tracked it down, plotted your class schedule, and steals it. However if its just going to be a weekend vehicle like my car will soon be due to gas prices then hell yeah.. proceed. :thumbup:


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i know that was one of my concerns, but how many people actually know what skyline looks like? i mean there are sooo many HONDA people around that they would probally think its a 240 with some major conversions. plus if it did get stolen (god forbid) how would they hide it? i mean well hmm nm cause if a honda owner wouldnt know what it is a cop wouldnt either. Id love to own a skyline, but the silvia is probally the much better descion at this point, maybe after i graduate i can pick up a GTR.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Every ricer Knows what a skyline looks like... Its part of the hand book... Thank GT 1,2 and 3 for that!


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

by gran turismo, you must mean NFUG


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

UHM ok? yea the video games kinda spoiled the surprise, but tomarow well uhm today is saturday, so i will talk to the Ricers (i mean it nicely) at sonic and see if they actually know what skyline is and if they can i dentify it in the pic LOL, ill ask the Honda people first  mmmmmmmm sppelleee[


err sleep :fluffy:


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Ok. Is there anyone that has a straight forward answer on how to make either one of these cars street legal in the USA besides going through MotorRex?

Have you talked to the guy, who deals the cars, on how to make them street legal x0dyssey? What did he say?

One way I know you could make it legal is to register the vehicle as a show car, yet your only allowed to drive the car 2000 miles a year, so you are very limited there, but it would be street legal.

Basically we need to gather more info on how to make these "beasts" legal on the American streets? Does NE1 have more info?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, I would most likely setup a security camera if I had the Skyline, for saftey reasons.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

talk to billyjuan. he has a JDM 180sx. he mentioned a couple ways to do it when he bought the car, but i dont quite remember them. i think one of them was to list it as a "kit" car. i dont think you're able to sell it if you do that tho. i dont remember all that much, but i'm sure he does.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Yea i eamiled Night 7, im gonna call him today to go down to his shop and tlak more about it, hes got some ideas, im not gonna post em cuase i dotn want too many people to know  not trying to be mean but ya know. But yea he is tryign to get everything registered, for the skyline, the silvia is easy, its a 240 lol any ways yea im gonna go call him and see when hes gonna be around.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

If you wer to get the Skyline, how would the Skyline appear on your insurance and registration?

As a "kit car" or what?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok, I talked to night7 yesterday. I rode in the RB26DETT GTS-T, pretty Nice ride. So im just gonna get the next GTS-T that he gets in. He has all the paperwork for registration and everythign all figured out. So yea im boared back to CS.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

MontyCrabApple said:


> If you wer to get the Skyline, how would the Skyline appear on your insurance and registration?
> 
> As a "kit car" or what?


if they keep making fast and the furious riced movies, and if everybody watches it, then aint nobody gonna think it's a freaking kit car, they gonna be like 'bitch, you lying motherfucker' insurance companies, im sure they watch those stupid movies. you just never know.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> It would be listed as a Maxima believe it or not...


we already discussed this


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> if they keep making fast and the furious riced movies, and if everybody watches it, then aint nobody gonna think it's a freaking kit car, they gonna be like 'bitch, you lying motherfucker' insurance companies, im sure they watch those stupid movies. you just never know.


What the hell are you talking about, man?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Anyways, back to my original question on how would the GTS-T appear on the registration and insurance?

If it would appear as a Maxima, like someone said earlier, prove it.

Would you have to do that temporary registration every 3 to 5 days?

Please, give me a good answer.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

go in the skyline section and ask. i'm sure you'll get a better answer from there.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> if they keep making fast and the furious riced movies, and if everybody watches it, then aint nobody gonna think it's a freaking kit car, they gonna be like 'bitch, you lying motherfucker' insurance companies, im sure they watch those stupid movies. you just never know.



Uhm what about the Shelby Cobra dude? The dont make em anymore but they still got kit cars, even with ther ferraris and other cars. :dumbass: 

oh well its cool i guess sicne you prolly only think about imports. :cheers:


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah so, I'm going to have to go with the Skyline. I mean c'mon, it's a freakin' Skyline!!! The problem with that S13 Silvia is that if you break one of those Nismo parts, how much is it going to cost to replace it!!$$$!$$$!!

If you were to get the Skyline, YES, and break something on it, you might pay a bit, but at least it wont be something super speacial like Nismo, just a stock part.

The S14 Silvia is nice to, I would either pick between that or the Skyline, but once again, I would get the Skyline!!!

Just think how big your ego would get with the Silvia. Now imagine the size of your ego with the Skyline. It would be like 20 fold compared to the Silvia in my opinion. So, yeah, SKYLINE ALL THE WAY!!!


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

So, you decided not to get the SKYLINE after all. I agree getting that 10K loan is a lot. I like the idea you have buying a S13 and souping that up with the left over money.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Yea, im just gonna get an S13 (180 style). Some of the mods will include :
S14 Sr20DET swap, With buil internals for aroun 400hp, unless i can get away with stock inerards for 300hp. A nice suspension setup, adjustable, so i can change it depening on what i will do that night/week. Kouki 180SX taillights, S14a (97) Front end. 300zx break upgrade. That should be good, unless i feel that there is something that needs to be changed. anyways im gonna go call some of these people about there 240s, and se what happens


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Of course you can get away with 300hp on stock internals... I think it was tested to about 500hp on stock internals.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Of course you can get away with 300hp on stock internals... I think it was tested to about 500hp on stock internals.


is it recommended?? no. 500+hp sr20det's from phase2motortrend and secret services went through extremely careful tuning.. places like versus motorsports will blow the motor at stock psi  

you want a 400hp sr20det and hope to keep stock internals?? good luck. btw, do you have any idea what you're going to need for a 400hp sr??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> iyou want a 400hp sr20det and hope to keep stock internals?? good luck.


I don't remember who did it, but I remember reading about an SR20DET that pushed 439 whp (or something like that) on stock internals.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

there's a couple companies pushing over 400whp on stock internals. the thing you have to reallize tho is that "stock" isnt always what it seems. there's generally some rod work done and a thicker metal headgasket as well. that's not exactly stock. and also, the people that do so only use the engines for dyno runs and have lots of money. there's also a guy from South Florida Performance i think it is, that's running 474hp on a stock-internaled KA24DE.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i didnt' say that 400hp on stock internals were impossible.. i just said that it would need a lot of careful tuning


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

300hp on stck wouldn't be _that_bad if you didnt fuck with it and tuned it correctly. 300 is usually the threshhold at which someone would replace internals


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

yea, i relly ment 300hp to the wheels, i dunno why i put 400. 400 seems to be too much, yes for me there is a such thing as too much power. I am mainly focused in the handling area, the better handling the happier i am! I remember reading in the sticky on the sr20det that you can get up 350 on stock internals, if i did this, i belive it would be safer to replace some of the internals. Like the Rods, cams, and head gasket. Im not sure if it would need anything else. 

What i am looking using to push it over 300hp is:

Engine/Drivetrain:
Blitz Nur Spec R exhaust
Blitz Down Pipe
Blitz FMIC
Blitz BOV
Blitz 550cc Injectors
Blitz Boost Controller
Blitz Turbo Timer
TODA Cam Pullys
Hyper ground kit
Tuned ECU
Exedy Stage 1 Clutch
R32 GTR Rear End

Suspensin/Breaks:
Tein HE Coilovers
Tein Gas Struts
300Zx Break upgrade/Brembo rotors/Pads

Hmm i think im forgeting something...

Oh yes the 400hp adon the Large Boewing 747 Tail!
LOL nah, j/p

But if i am forgeting something let me know. That all that i have in my list for now... as you can see I like the Blitz parts for the engine, apexi for the electronics and Tein for suspensin, id use Office parts, but thats a bit to much for me 1400 on coilvers is just fine  
Also, if you have any suggestions let me know, even though i still want to get the skyline (drools). got some pics of it now, its sooo pretty, oh well 10 grand for this is a bit better for now.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

BTW Versus Sucks ass, i fell sorry for anyone who thinks they are performance people, i get discounts form my friends shop Rhythm Motorsports. Used to be co-owner, stupid school, oh welll


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

> But if i am forgeting something let me know



Some of things you listed are not power adders, like the suspenion and cosmetic stuff. What turbo are you using to aim for the 300hp mark?


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Harris said:


> Some of things you listed are not power adders, like the suspenion and cosmetic stuff. What turbo are you using to aim for the 300hp mark?


hmm i was looking at a T3/T4 Hybrid BB, im not to sure though, maybe the HKS 2530? i think? The suspension does help a bit with power, helps keep the tires there, adn what i mean by the R32 GTR rear end, is just the diff, and suspension, i dont mean the Body of it . But is all of that going to push me up 300hp, or over? cuz if im going over 315hp, im just gonna do soem light internal work to allow for +400hp. Thanks


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> adn what i mean by the R32 GTR rear end, is just the diff, and suspension


What? why would you do that?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

you can use the R32 LSD, but for a little more money you can get an aftermarket one. also, you could use the S15 T28 turbo to get you to 300whp i believe. i dont think it goes much past there. and with a Blitz downpipe and Nur Spec exhaust, plan on being really really loud.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

Joel said:


> What? why would you do that?


Becuase i want LSD, mmm drugs, lol no. LSD is really good, espically since i would like to get more into drifting, but since i can get a better aftermarket LSD for a bit more i might just goahead and do that. 

93blackSER who makes a good one, i have seen upgrade kits for it but they were priced way to high, like 750 or more, i belive. 

So all of the parts i have listed will put me at 300whp, with no internals?

i have been looking on google and i ahve seen about 20 sites ( posts  ) that say it can ahandle about 400hp. not to sure if i can trust em.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

kaaz does lsd


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> Becuase i want LSD


joel was referring to the rear suspension most likely. the LSD is understandable.



x0dyssey said:


> 93blackSER who makes a good one, i have seen upgrade kits for it but they were priced way to high, like 750 or more, i belive.


check ebay and just look around. you can get them cheaper.

i would build the internals no matter what tho. just my opinion.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

hmm, i dont like the EBAY specials, i think i will look more into phase2's stuff.


----------

